# What DDR is my Video Card?



## XCmarsh29X (Jul 16, 2012)

System Manufacturer: ECS
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66 GHz  (2 CPUs)
Memory:512mb DDR
Video Card: 256mb RADEON 9600 Family (Microsoft Corporation)


What DDR is my Video CARD ?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 16, 2012)

I actually have an old 128mb 9600se (light version of that) and that should be DDR i believe, thing sucks. Why do you want to know?


----------



## XCmarsh29X (Jul 16, 2012)

because if my Video Card is DDR2 i will make it 1gb xD i hope it is DDR2.


----------



## XCmarsh29X (Jul 16, 2012)

likewise my memory is 512mb but they have 4 sockets the other one is Blue DDR1 and the other one is DDR2 Pink Socket. i can make it 4gb but my problem is my video card if it is DDR1 i cant make it 1gb ( i hope it is DDR2


----------



## jonnyp11 (Jul 16, 2012)

you can't just upgrade video card ram, it is built into it, not swappable, you'd have to replace the card. From the sounds of it i'd look into a new system, that thing is very old.


----------



## G80FTW (Jul 16, 2012)

XCmarsh29X said:


> likewise my memory is 512mb but they have 4 sockets the other one is Blue DDR1 and the other one is DDR2 Pink Socket. i can make it 4gb but my problem is my video card if it is DDR1 i cant make it 1gb ( i hope it is DDR2



Im not sure entirely what you are talking about, but if its what I think it is:

You cannot adjust the memory onboard your video card. At all. Unless you remanufacture and re-deisgn the PCB layout (not gonna happen).  

It does not really matter what form of memory your video card uses.  You can allocate more system memory (RAM) to video memory but its not the same thing at all.

And DDR and DDR2 on the same motherboard? Hmmmm. Havent seen that before. But my first computer did have SDR and DDR slots in it so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Darren (Jul 16, 2012)

I think he's got his terminology mixed up and wants to add more RAM to his computer. Which isn't advisable since the system is ancient anyway. Video Card = Motherboard maybe?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jul 16, 2012)

XCmarsh29X said:


> likewise my memory is 512mb but they have 4 sockets the other one is Blue DDR1 and the other one is DDR2 Pink Socket. i can make it 4gb but my problem is my video card if it is DDR1 i cant make it 1gb ( i hope it is DDR2


 
You cant change or add to the memory on your video card. Think your talking about your motherboards/system memory. What motherboard do you have. Never saw a motherboard with blue and pink memory slots.


----------



## XCmarsh29X (Jul 18, 2012)

lol its Dual COre. u can see THIS IF U DONT BELEIVE.. http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ilID=552&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=24&LanID=0


u can see the blue slot and pink slot memory theo ther 1 is DDR blue and the pink one is DDR2 and i ask if my video card is DDR2..


----------



## XCmarsh29X (Jul 18, 2012)

look for specification 

º 2 x 184-pin DDR DIMM socket support up to 2 GB
º 2 x 240-pin DDR2 DIMM socket support up to 2 GB
this is from the memory 4gb

what about video card?? what ddr?


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 18, 2012)

The memory on the graphics card has nothing to do with the motherboard whatsoever.

The video card has DDR memory.

The motherboard supports both DDR and DDR2 but only up to 2GB.

Your graphics bus is AGP.

Nothing more to say really??


----------

